# Actuator cover for a quarter



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I made this cover for literally a quarter. I removed my belt actuator put a quarter in the hole to give a base filled in with epoxy sand and paint your done.
















Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I've said it once bud, ******* Engineering at its best lmao...

It works and the finished product turned out good, great job and very cost effective

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Looks good . I've been playing around making stuff out of scrap aluminum , got tired of seeing the dead engine brake motor so made this


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Excuse the ignorance:34:, but what exactly is this and what does it do?:33:


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

It takes the place of the KEBC , I did the KEBC Delete and saw no reason to keep the actuator on the belt cover so I cast a replacement cover using the factory cover as a mold pattern .


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

hold on to that first one it may be worth something one day....hahaaa! awesome :lmao:


----------

